# Simple Metal Effect Signs



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

That's really clever and looks fantastic!

Filing away the idea for future building. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Edmund K (Aug 18, 2017)

hexicorn said:


> I wanted a simple little cemetery sign this year for my entrance gate, so I put this sign together within a few hours. It was super easy to create, and a lot less messy than carving foam out! I also didn't want the sign to be as thick as foam usually is, so I went with this method.
> I wanted the sign to have an old brass/bronze look to it, with the 3d lettering.
> 
> I started with a scrap section of luan plywood, it's thin and exactly what I was looking for. I also love this material because it's even wood grain texture makes a great "brushed metal" texture when painted! Next, I drew my signs shape out, and cut it. This took only a few moments to do!
> ...


Hexicorn, this is EXACTLY the thing I was interested in doing for our yard this year, and you have provided an excellent tutorial and a beautiful result! Can't thank you enough for sharing your creativity!


----------



## pacman (Oct 18, 2009)

THIS IS AWESOME , it looks amazing and who the hell would thought to use melted glue sticks and to what a great effect and how well it would look , great job Hexicom , i am definitely going to try and use it in my haunt this year if i do i will sing your praises loudly lol so listen up ......


----------



## hexicorn (Oct 9, 2017)

Thanks and you are welcome everyone!  Glad to hear this could be of assistance to your own haunts!


----------



## Groosum (Nov 2, 2016)

Looks really good. You're right about the wood grain simulating a brushed metal effect after painting. Nicely done.


----------

